# Verona opera



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Planning our European vacation this summer at the moment and have an inkling to see the opera at Verona and need some advice from anyone who's been there. Can you book the cheap seats at the back of the auditorium on the stone steps on the day ? Has anyone stayed at Camping Castel San Pietro ? Do they take motorhomes ? can you walk from the Opera back to the campsite safely at midnight ? And finally is it worth the experience ?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Verona*

Hi

I suggest you contact the tourist office in Verona - www.comune.verona.it

As for "walking safely" - I personally feel very safe in Verona and have staggered about drunk at night on more than one occasion.

R

Edit - also try www.tourism.verona.it


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If the experience at Verona is anything like la scala, it will be unbelievable.

depending on what you see. My personal fave is the pearl fishers.





oh and I may be slghtly green with envy


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Janeandandy,

We went to see Aida last September at Verona and Yes its definitely worth the the experience! We sat on the stone steps under a clear moonlit sky and had the most fantastic evening. After the performance there was a regular bus going back to Garda which dropped us off at our campsite. 
We booked beforehand on the internet.....http://www.arena.it/eng/arenaeng.urd/portal.show?c=1
It gets very busy so I am not sure you would be able to get tickets on the day.

Enjoy!

Neil


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

and thats just really rubbing it in...... 8O


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone really good information - neilandsue what was the campsite on Garda that you stayed at and did they lay on a special bus to the opera or was it a scheduled one ? Sounds ideal.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We have been to the opera in Verona and saw Nabbuco it was amazing,we pre-booked and I think you may need to do this. Small tip take your own drinks in , they are very expensive.

Lesley


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Janeandandy,

We stayed at Camping La Rocca ...http://www.gardalake.it/camplarocca/
very nice, but busy.There is a beautiful walk along the promenade to Garda from the site, lots of good places to eat and great ice cream!
The bus company lays on a special service just to cater for the opera goers and was available half an hour after the performance ended, it travels the length of Garda and costs a normal bus fare! (the campsite rang and checked with the bus company for us)

Neil


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> And finally is it worth the experience ?


Absolutely, unequivically.......*YES*!! A great spectacle (Aida 2004-sorry-it wasn't a motorhome holiday so can't answer the Campsite questions.)

We booked from England. I agee about taking your own drinks!


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*verona*

is it worth it?Yes my wife and I went to see Carmen and Aida.Memorable and well worth it al least once in ones life!!Take your own pic nic and drinks as they are expensive.Performence doe'snt begin until it gets dark and there are long intervals so you won't get away till the early hours of the morning.Yes go for it!!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno, am away from my desk so dont have all to hand, but in reply to a similar request back in March, we ascertained that Camping San Pietro did in fact have motorhome spaces. I also posted details of a new Municipal sosta within walking distance of central Verona. Have a look thru Italy postings in March.
enjoy the opera.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You could also consider the Puccini Festival :: LINK ::

We went last year, and had a magical evening by the Lake at Torre Del Lago Puccini. where he had his summer palace. Campsites in the area are a bit 'rough and ready' for our liking. There is a site very near, but it's right next to a very major road (maybe even a motorway). We camped a few miles away, and cycled to the concert (and cycled past the enormous traffic jam on the way out :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We have booked for the season opening night for Aida June 20th. Could only get the stone seats and that was about 2 months ago. I booked online direct with the arena and the tickets were couriered to us next day!

We planned to stay at a site in Verona and walk in and out, but the Garda thing sounds better and to use the bus sounds even more so.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, Will you now please, please, stop. 

I'm jealous, very jealous, I think you al smell of elderberrys and hampsters wee.

all this talk of Verona and opera, I mean, Aida, 



Its not right and its not fair.



( lennox lewis left leg.)


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Quick note, just back. The ONLY campsite open in Verona is the Castel. The Romeo and Juliet site is totally closed. I drove past it on the way out and severals MHs and tuggers standing around what to do next. The castel is tiny, quirky and great fun run by a botanist. It is 10 minutes safe waking to edge of city plus say another 10 to arena and it is safe, but get a taxi back as it's uphill all the way and site locks the gate at 3am.

Max 7.5m is the size for MH's they told me. If you have a wee VW like mine, there were 3 on the lower deck so to speak. Big or medium they won't let you go down the steep lane.

Saw Aida on 1st night of season, what a spectacle if a little bum numbing!


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Been to several operas in Verona years ago when working in the area,best tip I could offer is bring a cushion!!!!!!!


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Hampdhireman,

Trust you now have feeling in your nether regions.

Our van is 5.8m long, will we be able to park up at the Castel site ?


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

Verona

The city that captured Shakespeare’s heart. The amphitheatre, Juliet’s house, Romeo’s pad, the herb market, the lack of advertised campsites! We toured the city looking for the supposed sites, and in frustration headed off to Garda as we were having no luck. 5 miles down the road we find an ‘agroturistica’ and stop amongst the vines. We get to see this wonderful city and take in an opera, La Traviata. For all I know she could have been singing about her laundry list, but the music from the orchestra was beguiling so was well worth the 3 hours. 

45 25 28.84N 10 49 53.00E or thereabouts, go past the long line of hookers, sports wholesaler, vintners and then a tiny sign on your right to camping.

it's about 6 miles out, so you need scooter, bikes or taxi


----------

